# Little more progress



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Everything is lined up now. Also took of the front lip as I scraped everywhere I went.










Smooooooooooth



















Another member of the family.










We also have a 2001 Sentra SE but no pics.

Sorry for the bad pics, this 500 dollar HP takes worse pics than a walmart camera.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

nice progress, everything back together now?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> nice progress, everything back together now?


Yeah the interior is all back in but I still need to install the rest of my stereo.

Ive been going through a lazy phase and spending all my money on my computer. Still have to get some 0awg to run to the distro block.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

ga16freak said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, this 500 dollar HP takes worse pics than a walmart camera.



Whip is comeing along very nicely.... 

BTW.. My Canon only cost me 2bills at radio shack... and is really nice. :thumbup:


----------

